# Breeding Dwarf Bristlenose Plecostomus



## AquariumRox (Sep 29, 2010)

I seem to have been fairly successful doing this, so I thought I'd share how I did it with those that are interested. The story with pictures (Good pics too) are all right here:

http://aquariumrox.blogspot.com/2010/10/how-to-breed-dwarf-bristlenose.html

Let me know if you have any suggestions for me. I'm definitely not opposed to new ideas, especially if it's better for the fish!

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Very Impressive, sounds like you are doing a fine job!


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

wow! I am interested to hear what happens with the albino lady and her eggs, keep us updated. Great job, your babies are very cute!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I really want one bad, but I'm sketched out by shipping (you sound like a pro breeder, but still...) and none of the stores near me carry one.


----------

